
Misclassifying employees as contractors: why the risks outweigh the savings - andrew_gust
https://launch.gust.com/blog/independent-contractor-vs-employee?utm_source=hn&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=launch
======
chollida1
Or put another way.....

If your business model depends on you claiming that your "employee's" are
actually contractors then you don't have a business model.

~~~
andrew_gust
Hah, definitely true. Even without the Uber approach, though, many people just
use 1099s at inappropriate times because it seems like a way to avoid
paperwork.

